# Icon RDA - preferably from a retailer in Gauteng



## Chukin'Vape (10/5/17)

Also it needs to be brand spanking new!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/17)

Vaperite has stock. PM with the colour you require and where you live so that I can send you to a shop that still has stock as they are selling out fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite has stock. PM with the colour you require and where you live so that I can send you to a shop that still has stock as they are selling out fast


What is your turn around on a online shop order (SS)


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/17)

Can ship today for delivery tomorrow if ordered now


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/17)

Order needs to be placed by 1:45pm to ensure it is ready for the courier who collects from 2 to 3 daily


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/5/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Order needs to be placed by 1:45pm to ensure it is ready for the courier who collects from 2 to 3 daily


Does Sandton have an SS?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/5/17)

Yes they do. They have set one aside for you


----------

